# Pet Supplies Plus is also having a $1 per Gallon Sale



## TrogdorSlayer22 (May 10, 2012)

Hey!

Just checked my mail today, and got a flyer from Pet Supplies Plus saying they are having a $1 per gallon sale too. 

It said these tanks were on sale:
10
20 High
20 long
29
55.

You have to have a rewards card though, but you could just get one when you go there.

It ends on 9/26. So now Petco and PSP are having the sale.

http://forum.simplydiscus.com/showt...-quot-1-per-Gallon-Tank-Sale..-till-9-26-2012


----------



## honda237 (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't understand why they don't include the 15g, i don't want a 20 high for my shrimp, i won't use the extra space.


----------

